
A simple webapp to get slack token with “client” scope access - andrewfromx
https://github.com/andrewarrow/easytokens
======
andrewfromx
this is running at utc24.org if anyone wants to try
[https://github.com/andrewarrow/ises](https://github.com/andrewarrow/ises) and
needs tokens

